# Using the Stream for added recording space?



## myxpykalix (Mar 2, 2001)

This might be a dumb question....so here goes. I just bought a tivo stream and downloaded the tivo app for my ipad. I downloaded several movies and shows to watch as i was traveling by train. It setup and transferred fine.

My question is now that i don't need to transfer movies because i won't be traveling can i hook the stream directly to my premiere and use it for extra recording space?
I don't know if it has any recording capabilities or recording space on it since i just got it a couple weeks ago...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The Stream doesn't have any storage or recording capabilities of its own. Pretty much the only thing it does is convert Tivo recordings into a format that can be played on portable devices, and spits it right back out to those devices.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I will be pretty cool when it can be accessed by PC software like pyTivo and kmttg to transfer h.264 video rather than mpeg2. Assuming its capable of transcoding at full resolution.....

No one seems to know these things outside the Tivo garden walls.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I don't think PC access of the Stream is very likely. The way they do the streaming, and the encryption, are very different then TiVoToGo and it's unlikely they will put in the effort to adapt it to the PC paradigm. We may eventually see a Windows 8 app, but it will likely run in the Metro UI and have a similar system where the stream can only be played within that app.

Dan


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I was talking about transfers not streams. IE where copy protection is not an issue and its saving an mp4 file to local storage anyway. I predict that when the app for andriod is released, not long after the protocols for requesting a transfer will become known.......


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The transferred recordings are stored in the same format at the streams. They are using encrypted HLS for both streaming and downloading. In the case of a download the encrypted HLS segments are simply stored on the device for offline playback.

With TiVoToGo the video is remuxed to a MPEG Transport Stream and encrypted with a proprietary scheme. I don't know if the Stream even has the hardware necessary to convert to the TTG format even if they wanted to allow it.

Dan


----------

